# ALK - Alkane Resources



## rub92me (5 September 2006)

Surprised that I couldn't find an existing thread for this one. I have been holding them for about 9 months now. Bought for 0.21, ticked up nicely for a while and then it crashed in May. Did some more research and decided that I still liked it so kept holding and bought some more in June for 0.14. Has been going up steadily for the past 2-3 months and now around 0.24. I like their longer term prospects...


----------



## MalteseBull (23 October 2006)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration Limited*

Significant Gold Intersection out today..

worthwhile looking at


----------



## MalteseBull (23 October 2006)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration Limited*

i forgot to mention that most of their base metal results have not been released either so when they are this will give a better indication of where the company is headed...


----------



## rub92me (8 November 2006)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration Limited*

Does anyone see this one on their radar yet, or is it just me? Would be interested in the chartists' view on this one...


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration Limited*

Broken out, on volume. Looks good. Hope you had this yesterday?


----------



## fleathedog (3 January 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Seems not many watching this one. Had a top day today!! Still only very small but got huge potential IMO. 

BC iron has been a big winner for them. They could have got a lot more value by raising money internally but in terms of getting a non core project moving quickly it has worked extremely well. They now have a valuable and (relatively) liquid asset in listed shares.

The zircon project looks like THE project that'll turn this into a 10 bagger. I'm really looking forward to seeing the pilot plant results. Interestingly, they have uranium as a significant resource along with the other minerals. In the current frenzy over U this one seems to have slipped under the radar. It's only going to be a by product (if they are allowed to extract it).

Their gold project is small and high cost. But I like that coz it gives much more leverage if/when the gold price moves up again.

On top of that, they have what could be a very promising gold and zinc prospect in JV with Newmont. They are getting some very wide intersections of gold and zinc and have an agreement that will free carry them to a 20% interest if/when it goes to production. Majors like this don't get involved with cowboys so I think this is a very good reflection on management.

I'm sure you've all heard enough of my blathering!! Good luck all


----------



## BraceFace (11 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				fleathedog said:
			
		

> The zircon project looks like THE project that'll turn this into a 10 bagger.




Yes.
With Zirconium comes Hafnium.
Check out
http://money.cnn.com/2007/01/27/technology/bc.microchips.reut/index.htm


----------



## danewbee (11 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

TLK is a company goes nowhere in the past ten years, and maybe in the next 10 years if it still exists. The management has very limited credibilty.

I heard that the Dubbo project could be 10 bagger, 5 years ago, then 3 years ago, and then 1 year ago, just check the share price, opps, still no bagger.

Anyone hopes Dubbo project could be 10 bagger, just think carefully. There is no shortage for it in Australia, and in the world. And Dubbo's resources is radioactive, it will cost any company a lot to remove the contiminations. It is only a good project for scientists, not a project to make you 10 bagger.


----------



## BraceFace (11 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				danewbee said:
			
		

> The management has very limited credibilty.





Is that because the share price hasn't done much and you haven't made any $$ on them, or because of something else you might like to share with us?


----------



## danewbee (11 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> Is that because the share price hasn't done much and you haven't made any $$ on them, or because of something else you might like to share with us?




BraceFace, are you an American? Because you assU&Me. How do you know I haven't make any $$ on it? and how dare you accuse me have inside information? It is serious accusation. They might put me in jail in Australia. We do things differently here, and no lawyer can save me no matter how much money I will pay. And we cannt bribe government by doing the "we neither admit nor denial" either. Just kidding, after two 6-pack, I can say anything I want, right?

Let's back to your question. I make very good money on ALK by doing just one thing, never buy it. You know every cent I saved I invested in PDN, and SMM, CMR, OXR, LHG, CDU, CBH, JML....

But I like to listen and read how the MD and Chairman bullysheet from time to time. Changing stories from time to time. You don't need inside information about the weak management. It has written on the MD and Chairman's face all over....

OK, I do have an advantage, I used to live in Dubbo and Orange area. Now you know why I still care about ALK.

There is another company you might be interested, ORO. They have operation around the same area. I know there is a lot of gold around Sofala, not far away from Orange and Bathurst. I used to dig gold along the creek every weekend. A family was running a joint on the road side. These gold became my prize collection, and my hard currency just in case the downunder is invaded. I can show ORO where to drill. I still remember all the sweet spots....

Cheers...


----------



## BraceFace (12 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				danewbee said:
			
		

> BraceFace, are you an American? Because you assU&Me. How do you know I haven't make any $$ on it? and how dare you accuse me have inside information? It is serious accusation. They might put me in jail in Australia. We do things differently here, and no lawyer can save me no matter how much money I will pay. And we cannt bribe government by doing the "we neither admit nor denial" either. Just kidding, after two 6-pack, I can say anything I want, right?
> 
> Let's back to your question. I make very good money on ALK by doing just one thing, never buy it. You know every cent I saved I invested in PDN, and SMM, CMR, OXR, LHG, CDU, CBH, JML....
> 
> ...





OK then, judging by that response you have no creditable information to add to this forum regarding Alkane. Just because you used to live in Dubbo counts for diddly.

I live in Perth(not the US) -  does that mean I know everything that's happening in the greater Perth area. No.

I do know a bit about the Mineral Sands industry as well as the chemistry involved in extracting Zirconium and Hafnium as well as the other rare earth elements. This is what Alkane are doing at the moment in your old town.

Hafnium has a huge potential in the semiconductor industry. In a few years, it will completely replace Silicon Dioxide as the major component of intergated circuits, just like the ones on your PC my friend. See my previous link......

That's worth paying a little attention to. 

As far as Alkane's Gold prospects go, that's not what I'm interested in. If I want to invest in Gold, as you point out, there's a lot of better positioned companies out there than Alkane.

As far as ORO go, you're a bit off track again . They are a Western Australian gold/nickel exploration company with tenements in and around Kalgoorlie. Nothing in Dubbo - check out their website
www.oroya.com.au

By the way - who is going to invade us?!
Can you send me some of the stuff you have been smoking!


----------



## tomcat (16 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Guys,

Appears to be some support for this one at the moment...anyone have any speculation as to why, I think inside trader has tipped it and mentioned that one of the directors recently purchased almost 1/2M.


----------



## rub92me (16 February 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

No idea what exactly is going on, but I noticed a few things:
1) A big transaction of 5 million shares @ 25.5 cents on 24 Jan
2) From 25 Jan, someone stuck in a buy order of 1 million shares @ 0.25 which held up the share price for a while and took about a week to fill.  
As long as it is heading up, I'm not too fussed about it


----------



## mmmmining (18 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Which company is sitting on 10,000t of U3O8, and cannot extract any value of it? US$2b worth..

I am studying ALK purely for my holding in CMR because CMR keeps mention it for an interests on the gold project.

Well the latest proposed options for executives are very modest, exercise price is 25c and 30c, comparing all existing out of money options between 45c -and 60c. The board are getting smarter  

This company has constant promising things, and keep promising things but hardly anything has happened. Maybe the last person believe the story has gone.

This is the time I start to believe it, or not. I believe the lady luck might return to ALK this year or next.

Old news, keep promising, without result:
-Definitive Feasibility Study at the Tomingley Gold Project; and 
-Trial Plant for Dubbo Zirconia Project
-With $5m in the bank;

New development:
-$6m investment in BCI;
-JV with Newmont having significant gold and zinc discovery, could be very big in the region.

I am just fancy a possibility, if they can export the Zirconia ore to China or India, so they can process it, and extract uranium along with other good staff as wish.

We can export iron ore, why not sands?

Technically, it has a support level at 20-22c.

The conclusion is ALK is a very difficult stock. It needs some luck to get the SP up. Very high risk. But the rewards might be huge. The only question is When?


----------



## sleeper88 (18 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

correct me if im wrong..uranium mining or extraction is banned in NSW, any chances of that changing?


----------



## mmmmining (18 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				sleeper88 said:
			
		

> correct me if im wrong..uranium mining or extraction is banned in NSW, any chances of that changing?



It is banned totally. But it is  a Zirconia project with uranium contamination. It is not banned for mining zirconia. If it is shipped to another part of world, who cares what are going to do with it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> It is banned totally. But it is  a Zirconia project with uranium contamination. It is not banned for mining zirconia. If it is shipped to another part of world, who cares what are going to do with it?




I heard from a mate that they have to actually put the U back in the ground, I remember reading this somewhere too, that they aren't allowed to remove the U, as such they probably aren't allowed to dig it up at all.


----------



## mmmmining (19 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

NSW does not have much radioactive staff, so the government decide to ban it all together. Smart politicians. Poor state citizens.

My suggestion to ALK is to ship out the Mineral sands without processing in the name of Zirconia. The processing is done by an non-related party. If they decide to extract the uranium as by products, it is their business.

If they can put it on a train/ship, and can sell the ore for US$20 to US$30/t, bingo!


----------



## rub92me (22 March 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

ALK is on the run again today after drifting back to 21 cents over the past couple of weeks. Nothing spectacularly new in the presentation/interview as far as I could see, but the market seems to like it


----------



## BraceFace (5 April 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

More movement in recent days...
Peaked at 26c today.
Somebody is showing some interest.


----------



## rub92me (3 May 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

This has been steadily climbing up to 28.5 cents now on decent volume. Getting close to previous resistance between 29-32 cents as well. Too early to tell where this will go, but if it gets above 30 cents it could get interesting...


----------



## rub92me (4 May 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Very surprised to see that Alkane did not release the BCI announcement about Iron intersections. As far as I know they hold 9 million BCI shares, so their holding went from $9.45 million to $13.95 million in one day. Surely that's price sensitive


----------



## constable (4 May 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



rub92me said:


> This has been steadily climbing up to 28.5 cents now on decent volume. Getting close to previous resistance between 29-32 cents as well. Too early to tell where this will go, but if it gets above 30 cents it could get interesting...




Fairly bullish move by the order at 31c if they hold. Stock has been trading within 27.5c to 28.5c for the last 5 days and would be fair to say the buyers have been fairly stubborn. It did have good supply coming in at 28.5c keeping it down but yesterday it broke out to 29.5c suggesting this may have dried up for now.


----------



## rub92me (4 May 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Well, it's certainly on the march at the moment. Up 15% to 33 cents  . Not releasing that BCI news openly could cost them a rap on the knuckles by the ASX if the rise continues.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 June 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Not really sure about the style of deposit but if you took a 20m wide zone of 3g/t Au over 600m you migtht end up with something like 100,000 ounces near surface = ~60Mill US with moderate production cost and presumably facilities near by that would take it too. The drill results are good enough to start a moderate re-rating


----------



## rub92me (21 June 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Looks like the 'outstanding' break a couple of days ago wasn't so outstanding after all. Still heading in the right direction from a longer term perspective though.


----------



## moneymajix (10 October 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

37c

Up 27.586% (8 cents)

No news


Volume - 1,016,257


Ann. 27 Sept.

*AIRCORE DRILLING FURTHER EXTENDS CALOMA TARGET*

Further reconnaissance aircore drilling has been completed at the Caloma
Prospect within the Tomingley Gold Project. The drilling confirmed the
orientation of several mineralised zones but also identified two new east-west
structures in the north. This extended the central zone of mineralisation to
greater than a 700 metre strike length.

Two core holes were also completed to assist with the geological modelling.
Detailed logging and sampling of the core is still in progress but several zones of
alteration and mineralisation have been observed.

etc.


----------



## moneymajix (10 October 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Recent media may have assisted the share price

http://www.resourceinvestor.com/



*By Sarah Belfield, 09 Oct 2007, 11:58 AM 

PERTH, Australia (ResourceInvestor.com) -- Buyers of rare earth elements are looking for potential alternatives to Chinese sources given a tight market is mooted for the medium term at least, and cropping up on their radars is the Australian rare earth hopeful Alkane Resources [ASX:ALK].  *


Closing price - 36c


----------



## moneymajix (10 October 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

*INTERVIEW WITH ALKANE RESOURCES (ALK)
MANAGING DIRECTOR, MR IAN CHALMERS*​
10 October 2007 (5.00pm, EST)
MoneyMajix


Good afternoon, Mr Chalmers

*I WAS INTERESTED TO SEE THE INCREASE IN THE ALKANE SHARE PRICE TODAY. IT WAS UP ALMOST 25% TO 36 CENTS.

WHAT DO YOU THINK HAS PROMPTED THIS MOVEMENT?  
WAS IT RECENT MEDIA IN THE US?*

I am not sure but Alkane was favourably mentioned at
http://www.resourceinvestor.com/

Maybe US investors were buying overnight.

In the past, Alkane has had more positive exposure overseas than in Australia. 
This may be one of the reasons Alkane is so undervalued, in my opinion.


*WHAT PROGRESS IS BEING MADE WITH ALKANE’S VARIOUS PROJECTS?*

Firstly, there is the Tomingly Gold Project in central west, NSW.

This is an exciting project and a feasibility study for development is being undertaken.

We have found a new deposit called Caloma about two to three months ago which is part of the bigger project. This pushes the resource potential to about one million ozs.

Previously identified is 600,000 ozs. That is drilled out to resource status and it contains near 75% in Measured and Indicated, and not a figment of my imagination.


*HOW WOULD YOU VALUE THE TOMINLGY GOLD PROJECT RESOURCE?* 

Conservatively, some analyst value resources at around $100 per oz., so on the 600,000 ozs., gives us a valuation of $60,000,000.

It you take it as 1,000,000 ozs., then the value would be $100,000,000.

This project is 100% owned by Alkane Resources.


*CAN YOU DISCUSS THE ZIRCONIA PROJECT AND EXPLAIN A BIT THE USES OF ZIRCONIA?* 

Alkane also owns 100% of a rare metal-rare earth deposit near Dubbo, which we call the Dubbo Zirconia Project, but which contains several metals including zirconium and niobium, as well as rare earths. 

Some people would think of fake diamonds when they hear about zirconia but zirconia has a huge spectrum of uses.  

It is used as a drying agent in paint, and replaces lead, so it is environmentally friendly.

It is also used in electronics, catalysts, ceramics and many computer components. 

A demonstration plant will be starting in November which will produce several tonnes of sample products for distribution to potential customers.

The article in the US referred to the other part of the project in Dubbo which is Rare Earths. These also have a great spectrum of uses, including special magnets which are an important component of hybrid electric car motors.

The deposit is very large and an open cut mine here could last 200 years. 

The feasibility study is ongoing and we won't be able to make a decision about the project until next year.


*CAN YOU PROVIDE US WITH SOME DETAILS OF YOUR JOINT VENTURE WITH NEWMONT MINING?* 

Yes.  We are very excited about it. The joint venture is in the Orange area, near Newcrest's large Cadia operations. We are exploring and it is early days. 

However, last year we announced some spectacular gold intersections but there was not much market reaction at the time. 

We have a lot of work to do there but it does look encouraging.


*ALKANE HAS A SIZEABLE HOLDING IN BC IRON.* 

Yes. We floated BC Iron (BCI) and we are still hold shares in the company. 

The value of that holding is around $17 million dollars at today's share price.



*ALKANE HAS COPPER INTERESTS, TOO?* 

Yes. We have a small copper deposit near Wellington which we hope to do some more work on later this year or early next year. We want to see if we can expand the resource and progress towards development.


*DO YOU THINK THE MARKET HAS PLACED A REASONABLE VALUATION ON THE ALKANE RESOURCE SHARE PRICE? *

At the current share price of 36c the company is valued at around $70 million.

We have a value of $17million just for our holding of BC Iron.

So that values the resource assets at less than $53 million, which in my opinion barely values the Tomingley Gold Project.


*WHY WOULD YOU SUGGEST PEOPLE BUY SHARES IN YOUR COMPANY? * 

That's always a tricky question for a company Managing Director, but the current attraction of Alkane is it's multi commodity resource base, focussed within a relatively small area in central NSW, and with a very good chance that at least two projects could proceed towards development in the next two to three years.  That would see us back into cash flow and hopefully profits.




Mr Chalmers, thank you for your time this afternoon. 

It sounds like there is a lot going on and more news will be forthcoming to the market in the future.


_The views and opinions expressed in this interview are not necessarily those of the interviewer._


----------



## moneymajix (30 October 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Quarterly

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071030/pdf/315gk84q3xkv1q.pdf

*KEY SUMMARY*

*EXPLORATION – TOMINGLEY GOLD PROJECT*

  Further reconnaissance aircore drilling has been completed ...

  Geological interpretation of the RC and AC drilling at Caloma has
identified a potential of 120,000 to 190,000 ounces of gold.

  A scoping study has indicated that the Project can support a 1
million tonne per annum open pit operation with a life of at least
four years, producing about 70,000 ounces a year at a cash
operating cost of A$420 to A$460 per ounce.


*DUBBO ZIRCONIA PROJECT*

  Construction of the Demonstration Pilot Plant (DPP) at ANSTO is
nearing completion and should be operating in November.
  The dramatic changes in the dynamics of the rare earth industry
has prompted a review of potential production of rare earth from
the DZP.


etc


----------



## moneymajix (7 December 2007)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

http://dubbo.yourguide.com.au/news/local/general/chemical-plant-to-put-toongi-on-map/1098883.html

05 December 2007 - 10:49AM 

*Chemical plant to put Toongi on map *By KIM BARTLEY 

In a huge shed at Lucas Heights sits a key component in the proposed establishment of a $200 million chemical processing plant that could employ Dubbo and district residents for the next two centuries.
Yesterday Perth-based company Alkane Resources announced that its demonstration pilot plant for the so-called Dubbo Zirconia Project was almost ready to roll.

About 100 tonnes of rock from a massive metals deposit at Toongi are waiting at the 24-metre by 24-metre shed to “go in one end” of the demonstration pilot plant and come out the other as products in huge demand worldwide.

In fact a current international rush on the likes of zirconium, niobium, yttrium and “rare earths” has encouraged Alkane to refocus on a long-held plan to build its world-first plant.

A $3.3 million dollar-for-dollar Federal Government grant has been the catalyst for Alkane to finally get the demonstration pilot plant off the ground with the aim of producing sufficient product for interested buyers to try.

“We’re at an extremely interesting stage,” Alkane Resources managing director Ian Chalmers said during a visit to Dubbo this week.

“We hope the demonstration pilot plant will be working before Christmas, certainly no later than mid-January.

“The plant does two things. One, it proves the flow sheet ... it also enables the engineers to start costing out a commercial plant. But perhaps the most important thing is that it will produce several tonnes of products.”

Their uses are numerous and growing, he said. Zirconium is a component in a range of man-made goods including paint, deodorant and cars.

“The whole market structure and pricing has changed so much in the last 12 months that at this stage we think the project has a very, very good chance of getting up,” Mr Chalmers said.

He describes the proposed $200 million plant at Toongi as a “seriously big investment” and Alkane’s largest “by a long shot”. If the demonstration pilot plant meets expectations, Alkane will start work on “all the other processes” including a development application and environmental assessment.

“Sometime during 2009 we would hope to be in a position to make a decision to actually start developing,” Mr Chalmers said.

The “sophisticated chemical plant” would take about 15 to 18 months to build.

“We would be targeting production before the end of 2010,” the managing director said. “The next six months to 12 months are pretty critical.”

Based on the size of the Toongi resource, Alkane estimates the plant would employ up to 100 people for 200 years.

kim.bartley@ruralpress.com


----------



## moneymajix (21 January 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

*8:53 AM  Caloma returns more high grade gold intercepts *


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080121/pdf/3170fs9m9cnf4t.pdf


32c


----------



## moneymajix (18 February 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Announcement today.

*Large Gold System Confirmed At McPhillamys*

http://www.alkane.com.au/




This company has projects involving Gold, Rare Earths and Iron Ore (BCI).


Share price, 36c.


----------



## agro (7 March 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

*At last, investors start to catch up with Alkane Resources' golden glitter
*


* Barry FitzGerald
* March 3, 2008


Alkane ResourcesTHE market looks finally to have realised that Alkane Resources (ASX code: ALK) is on to something big at the McPhillamys gold prospect in its Moorilda joint venture with US heavyweight Newmont near Orange in central western NSW.

It's early days and McPhillamys is not the next best thing since sliced bread.

But in a market crying out for leverage to decent gold discoveries because of the surge in gold prices to record highs, the prospect's multimillion-ounce potential has made Alkane something of a hot stock.

Alkane closed at 51.5� on Friday, a 3.5� increase on the day. It is up 49% from the 34.5� it was trading at two weeks ago as word spreads on McPhillamys and the group's near-term gold production plans at Tomingley near Dubbo.

Recent drill results from McPhillamys extended the gold mineralisation to 350 metres deep, serving to confirm Alkane/Newmont were on to a "large gold system".

Newmont is one of the world's biggest gold producers and needs multimillion-ounce discoveries to keep its interest up.

It is earning a 51% interest in McPhillamys by spending $5 million - and judging by results, McPhillamys might just be what Newmont is looking for in a region best known for Newcrest's big-time gold/copper operations in the nearby Cadia Valley.

On February 18 Alkane - as operator of the joint venture - released the results from one of the two diamond core holes drilled late in 2007 into the central section of the football-shaped McPhillamys deposit to test the down dip and down plunge extension of the gold and base metal (zinc) mineralisation encountered in the 2006 drilling program.

Hole KPD002 returned 349.25 metres grading 0.87 grams of gold a tonne from 97.75 metres, including 224.75 metres grading 1.16 g/tonne from 207 metres, 51 metres grading 1.87 g/tonne from 212 metres and, for good measure, a discrete zone of zinc mineralisation of 11 metres grading 1.35% zinc from 103 metres.

On February 26, results from the second hole - KPD003 120 metres north of KPD002 - were released.

It was more of the same, with 262.7 metres grading 1.32 g/tonne gold from 134 metres and including 203.7 metres grading 1.62 g/tonne gold from 193 metres, 48.7 metres grading 2.83 g/tonne from 348 metres and a discrete 15-metre zinc zone that returned 1.07% zinc from 53 metres.

The forward drilling program has yet to be determined but you would have to think that with McPhillamys' previous land access issues a thing of the past, Newmont will want to pick up the pace as much as Alkane would like to.

Normally a hiatus in exploration drilling at a property such as McPhillamys could be expected to dim interest in a junior such as Alkane. But Alkane is not a one-trick pony thanks to its Tomingley gold project and its Dubbo zirconia project.

Those projects were the main focus of a February 15 research note by Basil Burmeister at Lonsec. Alkane was then trading at 34.5� a share and Burmeister reckoned that based solely on the Tomingley gold project, cash and a shareholding in iron ore hopeful BCI, Alkane shares were worth 49�. Development of the Dubbo zirconium project would add between 29� and 96� a share.

After assuming a nominal value for exploration projects (the McPhillamys results were not in at the time), Lonsec arrived at a valuation range of between 80� and $1.47 a share. The report is there for all to see on Alkane's website.


----------



## hangseng (7 June 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

I have been requested by a very and polite chimp for my views on ALK. A stock I don't have but maybe I should.

Below is the chart I did today wihich clearly displays a confirmed long term uptrend over the last 2 years. Volatile, however uptrend is confirmed. The lower trendline is only that low due to the drop on 22/1/2008. I could have ignored this one off event and lifted it, but considering the market as it is I left it. 

ALK has come down along with the gold price recently, however that is seemingly to be shortlived as the gold price went up around US$23 last night and is looking like going a lot further, it to on a long term uptrend.

In answer to my friend I think worst case scenario short term for ALK could be around 35c if it respects the long term uptrend support. As it has done consistently and I would expect it will continue to do so. More so I believe the short term support line I have drawn will be respected as it has been on both last Thursday and Friday and ALK will go on to continue the uptrend.

ALK has recently again respected the 110-150 day MA and I note my MMA indicators have not closed up in the recent short term downtrend, as the longer term uptrend has been strong. This is a very positive sign as is the increasing RSI and OBV.

Just analysing ALK technically I am wondering why I don't have any of these . Fundamentally and technically it seems ALK is going a lot higher if this trend continues, and I can't see why it wouldn't as you await good news. Good luck to all the lucky ones who already hold, I need to find some more


----------



## chimp (8 June 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Thank you very much Hangseng, for your analysis. It provides a lot more clarity than my original thinking. I'll hold at least through June to see how things go.


----------



## hangseng (8 June 2008)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



chimp said:


> Thank you very much Hangseng, for your analysis. It provides a lot more clarity than my original thinking. I'll hold at least through June to see how things go.




I just seriously require typing lessons 

Or at least read the post more thoroughly, my apologies to the purists.


----------



## bandicoot76 (4 May 2009)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

ALK share price is kicking on well, gold project seems on track and zirconia pilot project seems to be going well too... possible 'breakout' maybe? i'd like to hear other ppl's thoughts... any idea's kennas?


----------



## drillinto (6 October 2009)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

October 05, 2009

Alkane’s Rare Rise, With More To Come As The Gold News Sinks In

By Our Man In Oz
www.minesite.com/aus.html

No chief executive complains about his company’s share price rising by 43 per cent over three months, let alone 165 per cent over nine months, even if the market is possibly moving up for the wrong reason. That’s why Ian Chalmers, managing director of the rapidly re-emerging Alkane Resources, is happy to take a win from exposure to the rare earths industry when the best recent news flow from Alkane has really been about gold. “You certainly don’t hear me complaining,” he told Minesite today when discussing the company’s price rise from A16 cents in January, to A30 cents in July, and then up to A43 cents this week. “We’ll take a higher price anyway we can, and if rare earths is what the market wants then we’ve got a lot of it at our Dubbo project.”
Rated as one of the world’s biggest undeveloped deposits of exotic materials, such as zirconium and niobium, and rare earths such as dysprosium and terbium, the Dubbo project, located near a town of the same name in western New South Wales, is one of the long-term assets in Alkane. Over the past 10 years it has been in and out of the headlines as demand for exotic metals rises and falls. The latest driver which has put Dubbo back in the news is China’s insatiable demand for the materials which are essential ingredients in making high-strength magnets such as those used in cars and electronics, and in a host of other applications such as key parts of the nuclear power industry.

Despite already being the producer of 95 per cent of the world’s rare earths China wants more. It has slapped an export ban on its local miners and launched a worldwide shopping spree which has included raids on a number of Australian mining companies. Japan, which is also a big consumer of rare earths is unimpressed with the Chinese drive, as are Australia’s foreign investment regulators who halted a takeover bid for Lynas Corporation, owner of the Mt Weld project in Western Australia. For Alkane, this combination of events has excited speculators who see Dubbo as a sleeping giant inside Alkane, which might be correct, but it’s not going to awaken in a hurry. Testing on Dubbo ore is still underway and it probably will not be until the middle of next year before Alkane is ready to either formulate a development plan, or bring in a speciality process and marketing partner.

In the meantime, what investors should really be looking at is the gold in Alkane. Firstly, at the Tomingley project which is now likely to be ready for a development green light around November, and secondly at the drill results coming from the McPhillamys joint venture with Newmont. Last week, without anyone really noticing because of the fascination with unpronounceable metals in the rare earths family, Newmont and Alkane filed drill results that included 242 metres (roughly a quarter of a kilometre) of material assaying 0.83 grams a tonne of gold starting at the relatively shallow depth of 92 metres. Included in that whopper of an intersection was 137 metres at 1.29g/t from 104 metres, and 20 metres at 5.52g/t from 169 metres.

Deciphered, those results show that McPhillamys is not just getting bigger and is well on track for an initial ore resource in the range of 2.5 million ounces, but it’s getting richer and wider at depth. “We are in the hands of Newmont when it comes to McPhillamys,” Ian said. “They’re moving it forward, and I hope by the end of the year we might be able to put out a resource on it.” That resource calculation is important because it will be the first look at the potential size of McPhillamys, which is located in a region known for containing world-class orebodies.

“We think that it will be a big number because in my view McPhillamys is the best gold discovery in Australia since Tropicana,” Ian said in what some outside observers might seen as somewhat daring prediction. “The only difference with Tropicana is that it’s in a slightly different location to Tropicana,” a remark which provides a glimpse into Ian’s dry humour because Tropicana is in a remote patch of semi-desert east of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia with minimal services. “At McPhillamys we’ve got a power line, gas pipeline, good roads, and a town of 40,000 people just up the road.”

Pushed for a guess as to the likely initial resource estimate Ian said he had been using a number of 2.5 million ounces for some time. “If you look at my presentations over the past 12 months I’ve put in a back-of-the-envelope model estimating McPhillamys as a 2.5 million ounce resource, which is about where Tropicana started,” he said. “It’s certainly got that potential. It’s not just a figment of my imagination.”

If there is a downside to McPhillamys it is that Newmont holds an option to lift its stake in the discovery to 75 per cent by taking it through to a bankable feasibility study. But, flipped around that means Alkane would have title to at least 625,000 ounces (25 per cent) of the gold in McPhillamys, a handsome prize which will either become the source of regular cash flow, or cause Newmont to write out a large cheque for the residual 25 per cent, a cheque which would be much greater than Alkane’s current market capitalisation of around A$105 million.

Despite Ian’s caution about the market’s current fascination with rare earths (something he privately refers to as “lunacy”) there is no doubt that Alkane is a potentially big player in that game. But, before getting there the Tomingley project needs to be developed, with targeted gold output of between 50,000 and 70,000 ounces a year, followed by more news from McPhillamys which could become a significant share price driver next year.


----------



## BraceFace (28 May 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

It's probably time to reopen this thread.

Alkane AGM presentation from earlier this month gives some interesting insights to where this company is heading. Read the full report at http://www.alkane.com.au/.

The Dubbo Zirconia project in particular is an exciting prospect for investors with development pathway indicating production by 2012. 
This from the report:

Majority of “downstream” zirconium products are derived from zircon, whose 
output is governed by ilmenite/rutilefrom mineral sands mining operations. 

China dominates downstream zirconium business at ~90% but feed is zircon. Niobium production dominated by one company, CBMM in Brazil with 90% of market. 
Production costs are spread across the four metal outputs –zirconium (hafnium), niobium (tantalum), light rare earths and yttrium-heavy rare earths. Rare earth and yttrium production dominated by China (95%).   
DZP offers new source particularly for important Y and HREE. 

The DZP provides an alternative and strategic source for a number of important metals, and is capable of producing for hundreds of years from one ore body. 

Project located in region with very favourable infrastructure and legislative 
framework,  both at a State and Federal level.


I think that the rare earths sector is grossly overlooked by investors. ALK and LYC are the major players in Australia. ALK appears to be strategically well positioned with the DZP and other non-rare earth projects coming along nicely.

Todays share price of 26c is nearly at it's 52 week low and is down from a high of 49c about 7 months ago before the market got the wobbles again. There has been no bad news from the company in that time.
This current price represents what appears to be an excellent entry point given the fundamentals of this sector.

I would be pleased to hear further commentary from followers of this largely ignored company.


----------



## BraceFace (24 July 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

From the June quarter report;

DUBBO ZIRCONIA–BENEFITS FROM CHIN AACTION
␣	Product prices for zirconia and rare earths are expected to increase following action by China to remove the 5% VAT refund on zirconia exports and reduce rare earth export quotas. This news reinforces the strategic significance of the DZP in global markets
␣ The DZP is one of the world’s most advanced developments for zirconium, niobium, yttrium and rare earth production
␣ The Demonstration Pilot Plant continued to operate during the Quarter, trialling process innovations and improving product quality
␣ The Definitive Feasibility Study has been fully reactivated and is scheduled for completion in early 2011

Market seems to have liked this - up around 33-34c now


----------



## Slipperz (27 July 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

The research report by edison investment research has put Alkane on a few radars of recent...mine included.

Decided to buy a parcel for the SMSF for the long term ( I especially like the look of the projected dividend stream).

It's going to be a while to wait but REE's and gold should be appreciating in value as the project goes forward.

http://www.alkane.com.au/reports/broker-media/brokers/20100723.pdf


----------



## Southern X (28 July 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Don't know if this was posted  before, but a report by: www.emergingtrendsreports.com was published in April.

Always thought ALK was undervalued, still do.

SX


----------



## BraceFace (9 August 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Well there's been quite a frenzy over ALK recently.
ASX speeding ticket on 5th August and up again today to 44c.
This may be why: 

Source: News Bites

Alkane Resources Ltd said a recent recommendation from an independent publication may have caused the recent rise in the company's share price. The ASX sent Alkane a formal query after the company's share price rose from $0.355 on August 4, 2010, to a high of $0.415 during trading today. Alkane said whilst it had no information not yet released to the market, it had learned that a publication called Australian Small-Cap Investigator had recently given the company a strong buy recommendation. The company stressed that it had no input into the article.

Either way, the rare earths story is worth watching.

I am now regretting selling at 35c a week or two ago!


----------



## BraceFace (18 August 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Flying. Up another 12% today. 
I am surprised about the lack of interest in this company.


----------



## bandicoot76 (6 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

wow... alkane is having a great run the past few days! up 16c in the past week! nice


----------



## stefan_invester (7 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Hey guys, Just wondering what some peoples thoughts are on todays
action on ALK
was it just a retracement? or something more seriouse?
cheers 

ive mad a chart of what where imo ALK may be headed.
i am not the best chartist out there, so please feel free
to correct me, or give any scrutiny, we are all just here
to learn.
x


----------



## BraceFace (10 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



stefan_invester said:


> Hey guys, Just wondering what some peoples thoughts are on todays
> action on ALK
> was it just a retracement? or something more seriouse?
> cheers
> x





I think a consolidation stage.
Rare earths story is fascinating the market at the moment (See LYC, ARU) and a lot have people have been on the train. They may now be looking at locking in some big profits.
More upside once Dubbo goes on line.

Look out for PEK (Peak Resources) - see my post over there. It is the next potential player in the Rare Earths Story and may be the next bolter.
I predicted ALK would bolt (see my previous posts on this thread) so I have 100% success so far. 
Watch PEK very closely....


----------



## jancha (10 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



BraceFace said:


> I think a consolidation stage.
> Rare earths story is fascinating the market at the moment (See LYC, ARU) and a lot have people have been on the train. They may now be looking at locking in some big profits.
> More upside once Dubbo goes on line.
> 
> ...




Watch PEK as the next bolter? 
What the difference between ALKs chart & PEKs.
Looks as if it's already bolted Braceface.


----------



## stefan_invester (10 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



BraceFace said:


> I think a consolidation stage.
> Rare earths story is fascinating the market at the moment (See LYC, ARU) and a lot have people have been on the train. They may now be looking at locking in some big profits.
> More upside once Dubbo goes on line.
> 
> ...




hmm true, but how long do you think this consolidation stage will last?
and when is Dubbo due to go online?
cheers


----------



## bandicoot76 (11 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

ALK are going to use the revenue created from the tomingley gold mine to fund construction of the dubbo R/E project, construction on the tom. gold mine starts mid next year, 
ALKs R/E pilot plant @ lucas heights has produced sample batches of their product to send to manufacturers both local & overseas and they are working on refining the process to further value add their end-line products.
 i live in the region that ALK has a mojority of their ore bodies and have been following (and investing in them) for many years now, 
they are well under the radar of the market and i believe that in the next few years they will really shine... especially the 'cash-cow' farm in with newmont on the macphillamys tenement... HUGE POTENTIAL!


----------



## stefan_invester (16 September 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Hey
im not to good with announcements, so can
anyone tell whether or not todays announcement
is a good one or not?
the price closed above the lows of the day, so might be a good sign imo
TIA
Stefan


----------



## BraceFace (7 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*



jancha said:


> Watch PEK as the next bolter?
> Looks as if it's already bolted Braceface.




You care to reconsider your statement?
PEK up over 100% since Sept 27c
Hate to say it - but I told you so!

Picked ALK way back (on this thread), picked PEK (on this thread, LYC thread and PEK thread).
2 for 2. 

ALK still on the up. 

Now go have a look at ARV and see what you think.
See if we can make it 3 for 3


----------



## flee (27 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

ALK has pulled back heaps in the last 2 weeks. Must've been greatly overvalued on the Rare Earth hype.


----------



## goldradar (27 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

Something spooked the market. Still a good long term play IMO. Pullbacks are all just part of the game.


----------



## stefan_invester (27 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

ok if you ask me, this is kinda of radiculous IMO
this is a huge pull back from the high of 1.19.
and if you as me, also IMO there is nothing wrong with this company..
there are some bad as people doing some sneaky things here...


----------



## Agentm (27 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

stop loss shake down

its great pickings really, when you think its all being flushed out atm.

you could get around .73 today easy

top up time


----------



## stefan_invester (27 October 2010)

*Re: ALK - Alkane Exploration*

yeah true when you think about it.
but now it feel soooo far away from the 1 dollar mark.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 October 2010)

Largest volume for a long time in this, over 6 1/2mil before market closes.
Check the volume out.
The smart money might be soaking this one up as stop/losses hit and weak hands sell off.
Fundamentals are brilliant bought back today.


----------



## pedalofogus (27 October 2010)

Yeah, trailing stop has been hit for ASCI subscribers, and it appears they (along with others) are getting out in a big way.  It's one of the downsides of being featured in those investment newsletters.

Agree with previous posts that the fundamentals are still great.  Good opportunities to get in or top up holdings.


----------



## pedalofogus (27 October 2010)

Further to previous post, ASCI has issued monthly report tonight, and recommends subscribers sell ALK along with a couple of other stocks. I personally think this is premature as this stock is a good prospect.

Might present good buying opportunity


----------



## brerwallabi (28 October 2010)

Fats had a spec buy on ALK last month.
Volume again today is huge almost 5mil before lunch, huge amount was taken out in seconds at 80 cents now trading at 80 cents with VWAP 77.2.
Interesting stock alright, have set stop just in case but expect to make some money here on the thing going up again.


----------



## AngusSmart (12 November 2010)

Good Article put out on ALK from forbes magazine

http://blogs.forbes.com/gadyepstein...eally-rare-earths/?boxes=financechannelforbes

should give us a kick in the right direction!


----------



## awg (20 January 2011)

Has been rising up towards 52w high again over the last 5 days.

I have not seen the recent AFR article, or MF Global report ?

Mentions of a takeover possibility?


I have done some research on Yttrium and Zircon supply.

Y in particular is absolutely critical to obtain security of supply, as there is only 1 other possible supplier worldwide outside China.

Y is mainly used in compact flouresecents.

Y cannot be replaced in other uses including flatscreen TV, superconductors and defence applications.

General Electric need supply.

The Zircon situation, in short, is that current producers have declining reserves
and no new major projects in the pipeline. Demand is rising

Assets at Dubbo, not some godforsaken outback or African hellhole.

I didnt mention their gold assets, or other semi-rare earth

recent company update well worth a read, plus some good prior posts here


----------



## subi1 (20 January 2011)

The quarterly report is definately worth a read


----------



## subi1 (20 January 2011)

The report on this link is also interesting

http://www.alkane.com.au/reports/broker-media/brokers/20110120.pdf


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 February 2011)

Have ALK identified Dysprosium at any of their drilling sites?


----------



## Boggo (18 February 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Have ALK identified Dysprosium at any of their drilling sites?




Chart has been giving a heads up to another move for a few days now.

(click to expand)


----------



## subi1 (18 February 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Have ALK identified Dysprosium at any of their drilling sites?




I think it is in the proposed HREE concentrate.

Look at this report form their website

http://www.alkane.com.au/presentations/pdf/20101123.pdf


----------



## awg (25 March 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Have ALK identified Dysprosium at any of their drilling sites?




Yes

2 new broker reports available on the ALK website dated 23/3

http://www.alkane.com.au/reports/broker-media/

With regard to both Dyprosium and Yttrium, take a gander at page 12, figure 8 & 9
of the Petra report.

very high relative percentages, compared to peers

these 2 elements are presently almost unobtainable outside China

After digesting these 2 reports, I am probably more excited about ALK than other REE stocks I hold.

(Although I consider Zirconium to be the biggest slice)..pay particular attention the the correlation graph between oil and zirconia products

I strongly expect the BFS will recommend Expanded Case of 1mpta,
and unless things go seriously pear-shaped in the world economy again,
financing & offtake should be straightforward.

So waiting for BFS, due July to put a booster rocket under SP


----------



## awg (4 April 2011)

An update and correction. 

In my previous post I mentioned a BFS for the DZP, should have been a DFS of course

All those silly letters

never mind, the SP is up from 1.60 last post to 2.14 high today, over 32%

seems only yesterday was buying <$1

There is also an update by Petra on the Alkane website

Should be taken with a grain of salt I suppose, as they are the sponsoring broker...does read more like an advertorial really..anyway excerpts


*NPV A$5.15
*multiples-forward pe 2-3x
*capital payback-less than 2.5 years.

potentially

If I wasnt too lazy to post charts, would have stuck this up on breakout thread ages ago, there seems to be a shortage of sellers too

Have done some research on Niobium, and as with most commodities, Chinese demand is the driver, mainly used for pipeline and structural steel (60%), but 20% for auto use, and this is likely to grow in percentage terms as weight savings are the name of the game, and niobium-steel is strong and flexible, so less can be used.

On the supply side, Brazil has 85% of the market, and is tied up with China.
This could mean other users seek alternative supply, such as ALK


----------



## Boggo (4 April 2011)

awg said:


> If I wasnt too lazy to post charts, would have stuck this up on breakout thread ages ago,




I did it for you on post 68 above awg, this is my best performing holding at the moment


----------



## mr. jeff (14 April 2011)

And they just keep on motoring...
I took profit off the table last week after the exponential rise, which seems to be maintained to todays close. How long can they keep this up? I have been trying to lock in profits but this has made a goose of me, it just keeps running!
Congrats to all holders, looking solid so far with rising average volume


----------



## Boggo (14 April 2011)

This is the view I am using on ALK at the moment, fits an EW pattern which may be useful for targets.
I did enter on a Metastock breakout but that just gets you into the trade.

ALK did hesitate at the 'Min W3' and again at the 'Typ W3' which tends to add confidence to this pattern being correct.
Now just a matter of hoping it gets to its next target around $3, if not its been a great run.
When it does correct (W.4) there may be another possibly worthwhile up leg to go.

The pattern I am using below which may be completely wrong 

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (31 May 2011)

Boggo said:


> Now just a matter of hoping it gets to its next target around $3, if not its been a great run.
> When it does correct (W.4) there may be another possibly worthwhile up leg to go.




Well it didn't make the $3 but we were prepared for that and the ensuing W.4 correction.
Nice pivot turn and the low of the "A" taken out today so we should be looking for a W.5 target now.

Sometimes it pays to just monitor individual stocks especially if they seem to be predictable, still got to be prepared for it all to go pear shaped at any time though 

(click to expand)


----------



## mr. jeff (31 May 2011)

Boggo said:


> Well it didn't make the $3 but we were prepared for that and the ensuing W.4 correction.
> Nice pivot turn and the low of the "A" taken out today so we should be looking for a W.5 target now.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to just monitor individual stocks especially if they seem to be predictable, still got to be prepared for it all to go pear shaped at any time though
> ...




Interesting Boggo,
I have taken artistic license to your graph (could call it vandalism hope you don't mind) and done some forecasting, the thing that economists are so great at.
This is a very accurate prediction using my commodore 64 once again.
The next down is equivalent in size to previous, and the support is obvious. If it breaks that, it will be 1.20, if it bounces then back to $2. 
(Maybe ASF should introduce a monthly chart forecasting competition with a box of x by x to pick the EOM SP)




I do not intend to make light of the fact that ALK has come back a fair bit lately and wish all holders good luck with further progress of ALK.


----------



## Boggo (31 May 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Interesting Boggo,
> I have taken artistic license to your graph (could call it vandalism hope you don't mind) and done some forecasting, the thing that economists are so great at.
> The next down is equivalent in size to previous, and the support is obvious. If it breaks that, it will be 1.20, if it bounces then back to $2.




No problems whatsoever mr jeff, what I am showing is just one of many ways to view this particular stock. I am leaning to this type of analysis in this case as it played by the rules and has been a profitable exercise so far.

What you have drawn would coincide with a more complex W.4 which is often the case, the critical point at the moment on the current pattern is the low of the "A" on my chart.

My entry trigger was the high of the bar prior to the most recent low and and you can probably work out where I would get spooked.

Have a look at the daily chart of the XAO for comparison with your drawn projection 
I was going to post a chart of that in the XAO thread but the usual suspects would ruin any analysis discussion


----------



## Boggo (11 June 2011)

Its still going Mr Jeff, would like to have seen it close above $2.36 but I suspect that next Monday's market may drag it down a bit anyway.

There are a handful of stocks such as this continuing to make profits for active participants in a difficult market.

(click to expand)


----------



## bandicoot76 (18 February 2012)

looks like the o'farrell govt has taken the PMs line and changed the rules for uranium sales from NSW 

this should be a huge boost for ALKs 'DUBBO ZIRCONIA PROJECT', as previously the uranium content of their rare earth deposit would have had to have been re-buried as a waste product after the refinement process because of the export ban.

 not only does this decision give them a new revenue stream from the project, but it will also cut the costs of having to safely despose of the 'waste' uranium by-product..... 

ALK is one to watch IMO.... yes i do hold Alk stock, and if i had the spare cash i'd be buying more now after this announcement, but alas, i dont have spare funds at the mo'....DOH!


----------



## mr. jeff (20 February 2012)

Interesting and thanks for the update on that. 

Haven't been watching recently and not sure on the status of their projects. I note that ARU and LYC have not been great lately and guess that this hasn't helped enthusiasm for ALK in recent times. 




Pulled back a  lot. May be offer a good entry at 1.25 if it starts to move. Will have a bit of a look shortly for any new updates. Quite a decent bit of volume recently too, but has turned away from that 1.25 level.

Boggo - looks like you really nailed that trade last year, well done - I was well off the mark there. 
Now what are your thoughts - consolidation, nothing of interest yet ?

Cheers.


----------



## Boggo (24 February 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Boggo - looks like you really nailed that trade last year, well done - I was well off the mark there.
> Now what are your thoughts - consolidation, nothing of interest yet ?
> 
> Cheers.




Sorry mr.jeff, I completely missed your post until just now.

I have gone long again at 1.34 today, both a daily and weekly (chart below) signal on my MS system.

(click to expand)


----------



## wombat40 (25 February 2012)

A bit of rejection last period, but it has coverd the gap back in september...looking good


----------



## mr. jeff (20 March 2012)

ALK returning to strength ? 
Looks like potentially moving above that serious area of resistance. 
Not sure where projects are up to, but from memory

$107M cap raising with "very strong" interest, at 1.10 on 6 March.
Removal from ASX 200 during current rebalance 2nd March.

Dubbo Zirconia progressing well with some parties signed up.




Looking at 1.90 next if this moves.

Watching. Can anyone add more info on what is happening on the ground ?


----------



## bandicoot76 (12 February 2013)

alkane announces its tommingley goldmine to start construction:


http://www.dailyliberal.com.au/story/1294292/green-light-for-alkane-to-start-construction/?cs=111

lets hope the shareprice starts to reflect it!


----------



## tech/a (25 October 2016)

Thought you guys would be all over this!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31431&page=2

Post #38


----------



## pixel (1 November 2016)

tech/a said:


> Thought you guys would be all over this!
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31431&page=2
> 
> Post #38




I've been watching for a breakout, but that didn't happen.
Alert now set for a potential entry around 48c, which would repeat the September pullback to Fib 61.8%


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 September 2018)

Following on from my stock tipping competition choice of ALK, hard to say if the rise will replicate June/July 2017 and a month hold for the comp. probably won't work out as prices doesn't adhere to monthly time frames in movement. Highly recommend disregarding my stock comp. choice.


----------



## greggles (18 September 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Following on from my stock tipping competition choice of ALK, hard to say if the rise will replicate June/July 2017 and a month hold for the comp. probably won't work out as prices doesn't adhere to monthly time frames in movement. Highly recommend disregarding my stock comp. choice.




Nice move north today on no news. Almost 19 million shares traded and an increase of 16.28% to finish the day at 25c. Is there news expected soon? I haven't gone through the recent announcements so I'm not sure. Today's volume is huge compared to any other day this year. 

Looks like the bottom was in at 18c.


----------



## Trav. (18 September 2018)

I got a email today from ProTrader recommending to acquire upto 25c. This might account for some of the volume.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2018)

greggles said:


> Nice move north today on no news. Almost 19 million shares traded and an increase of 16.28% to finish the day at 25c. Is there news expected soon? I haven't gone through the recent announcements so I'm not sure. Today's volume is huge compared to any other day this year.
> 
> Looks like the bottom was in at 18c.



Hmmm, something afoot .... or is it aleg.


----------



## Ann (15 November 2018)

I really loath pump and dump stocks. They are a setup and lack ethics in my opinion. I have watched them with horror over the years listening to the poor souls who think they are on a winner only to see the price fall away with them still "holding the faith" and trusting the "fundamentals" (aka spin and cow manure). This is why I like charts, I can see what has gone on from all their years of past history. 

I always suspected the big volumes or spike may be the buy in, to use later to slowly sell the price up with a ripper yarn. Once they are out of stock, well the sale is over and it will slowly fall back. Or there could be another scenario, where one company buys stock and gives it to another company who then loans money using shares as collateral to our company who then announce they have a great loan on which they can start mining for say....93 years supply of Pyrite in Woy Woy and isn't that exciting and don't you want to be in on it?

Anyway, who knows, enough of my fantasizing....

You might like to glance at this notice on the ASX if you do fundamental stuff and can understand it...too hard for me being a chartist and dyslexic, but it might explain the vol spike for those that understand this stuff! 
14/11/2018
8:27 AM
Change of Director's Interest Notice

7 pages
384.6KB

Good trading and now for a chart for ALK which goes back around 27 years.


----------



## joeno (27 May 2019)

what do people think of this stock? potential good Rare Earth company given the "trade war".


----------



## Miner (5 June 2019)

joeno said:


> what do people think of this stock? potential good Rare Earth company given the "trade war".



I believe this is an excellent growth stock.
Please also review the report published on ASX this morning.
The company has exceeded the upper limit of production. The real challenge is 0 7 gm gold per ton. Still it managed to produce lesser than $1000 per oz. With great turn around on DJ last night I am hoping market to cheer with Alkane holders.
But who knows if market hsn already the good news.
 I hold.


----------



## Miner (6 June 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190606/pdf/445n6my2flklq5.pdf
This news is a good sign of strategical direction towards  vertical integration for Alkane.  Hopefully we would hear many more like it.
In general market may or may  not appreciate the news immediately buy it is a clear sign of Alkane's leadership and vision. Good encouragement for a Miner


----------



## greggles (11 June 2019)

ALK powering ahead since last week's two announcements:

June 5 - Gold production for FY19 at the Tomingley Gold Operations is expected to be approximately 48,000 to 49,000 ounces, which is above the upper range of previous guidance range of 42,000 to 47,000 ounces. Cost guidance for FY19 has reduced as a result to $950 to $1,050 per ounce.

June 6 - Alkane Resources through its wholly owned subsidiary Australian Strategic Materials Limited has executed a binding agreement with South Korean company Zirconium Technology Corporation to fund the final stage research and feasibility in relation to a clean metal process to convert metal oxide – including key Dubbo Project metals - to metals of high marketable purity.

ALK has convincingly broken through the previous high of 35c today and is currently trading at 38c, up 11.76% on Friday's close. Volume is increasing and supply looks to be drying up.


----------



## Miner (11 June 2019)

greggles said:


> ALK powering ahead since last week's two announcements:
> 
> June 5 - Gold production for FY19 at the Tomingley Gold Operations is expected to be approximately 48,000 to 49,000 ounces, which is above the upper range of previous guidance range of 42,000 to 47,000 ounces. Cost guidance for FY19 has reduced as a result to $950 to $1,050 per ounce.
> 
> ...



Great update. I am not complaining with my holding


----------



## greggles (13 June 2019)

Miner said:


> Great update. I am not complaining with my holding




More good news announced yesterday Miner.

Significant gold mineralisation has been confirmed by RC and diamond core drilling between the Roswell and San Antonio prospects, showing a continuous strike length of 1,600 metres of gold mineralisation located within 4 kilometres south of the Tomingley Gold Operations (TGO) processing facility.






Some great results there and the ALK share price has been firing up yesterday and today following the announcement and is currently trading at 43c, up another 7.50% today.


----------



## Miner (13 June 2019)

greggles said:


> More good news announced yesterday Miner.
> 
> Significant gold mineralisation has been confirmed by RC and diamond core drilling between the Roswell and San Antonio prospects, showing a continuous strike length of 1,600 metres of gold mineralisation located within 4 kilometres south of the Tomingley Gold Operations (TGO) processing facility.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Hopefully this gain would compensate my losses from pathetic CGC.


----------



## Padowan (10 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Thanks mate. Hopefully this gain would compensate my losses from pathetic CGC.




@Miner hope you saw the announcement from ALK yesterday, a pretty significant Cadia style gold copper drill result






Price has reacted strongly, every discovery starts with the first drill hole, it will be interesting to see how this plays out


----------



## Miner (11 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> @Miner hope you saw the announcement from ALK yesterday, a pretty significant Cadia style gold copper drill result
> 
> View attachment 97360
> 
> ...



@Padowan
to be honest, I did not see the announcement first but saw the prices were jumping and then checked the announcement. Happy holder and it is always the question of why did not buy more earlier. Well, I asked myself the same question why did not sell off SYR! One hand takes and the other hand gives.
Could there be anything else would also happen with ALK?  the grades of gold and or copper reported are actually nothing extraordinary IMO. Who knows what punters are putting the money for. Not complaining however.


----------



## peter2 (11 September 2019)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that those grades of gold are pretty poor. OK there's a lot of it, but not worth mining unless the POG stays above $2000AUD.


----------



## Padowan (11 September 2019)

peter2 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that those grades of gold are pretty poor. OK there's a lot of it, but not worth mining unless the POG stays above $2000AUD.



I think the attraction with the alkane release is that although the grades of gold and copper look low, in the context of the potential look alike analogies to the near by Cadia/Ridgeway mine which is one of Australia’s largest and lowest cost gold mines the results are encouraging.
Looking at the Newcrest website which is the owner of Cadia/Ridgeway grades are low but the bulk scale of the mine makes it low cost
https://www.newcrest.com.au/media/resource_reserves/2018/Ore_Reserves.pdf


----------



## Miner (11 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> I think the attraction with the alkane release is that although the grades of gold and copper look low, in the context of the potential look alike analogies to the near by Cadia/Ridgeway mine which is one of Australia’s largest and lowest cost gold mines the results are encouraging.
> Looking at the Newcrest website which is the owner of Cadia/Ridgeway grades are low but the bulk scale of the mine makes it low cost
> https://www.newcrest.com.au/media/resource_reserves/2018/Ore_Reserves.pdf



Cadia grades are one of the best. Within Newcrest the poorest grade comes from Telfer mines. Some 0.6 to 0.7 gm per ton.


----------



## Padowan (13 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Cadia grades are one of the best. Within Newcrest the poorest grade comes from Telfer mines. Some 0.6 to 0.7 gm per ton.



Chairman bought more stock, insider buying got to be seen as a good thing?


----------



## Padowan (17 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Chairman bought more stock, insider buying got to be seen as a good thing?
> 
> View attachment 97405



I see daily volume declining, does this mean the discovery bubble is running out of steam?
I punted into ALK at 47 cents shortly after the first drill result, there has been some transformational value created from discoveries ( SFR , SIR) but seems to me this could be more of a slow growth (like GOR ) because of lower grades and bulk tonnage (lots of drilling required and potentially big capex) alternatively ALK’s new discovery could be a target for NCM


----------



## Padowan (18 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> I see daily volume declining, does this mean the discovery bubble is running out of steam?
> I punted into ALK at 47 cents shortly after the first drill result, there has been some transformational value created from discoveries ( SFR , SIR) but seems to me this could be more of a slow growth (like GOR ) because of lower grades and bulk tonnage (lots of drilling required and potentially big capex) alternatively ALK’s new discovery could be a target for NCM
> 
> View attachment 97472



Another director/insider buying today supports their internal belief they are onto something from the original release on the 9 September. 







Although if an insider is buying it means they can’t be in possession of any new material information which is a concern as they should have follow up drilling well underway by now.

Price closed up another 11% today.


----------



## Miner (18 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Another director/insider buying today supports their internal belief they are onto something from the original release on the 9 September.
> 
> View attachment 97493
> 
> ...



Good one. I was trying to do the same and glad, I am not the only one.
With the investment from a director at this price, only shows a positive sign. 
This one is a rare gem on my portfolio (can not forget also have NUH and SYH - almost half of cost price) rose up to 170%. Still holding to see where it leads to


----------



## Padowan (20 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Good one. I was trying to do the same and glad, I am not the only one.
> With the investment from a director at this price, only shows a positive sign.
> This one is a rare gem on my portfolio (can not forget also have NUH and SYH - almost half of cost price) rose up to 170%. Still holding to see where it leads to




Well ALK continued its upward journey today +15%, I have no insights as to where this will end up.


----------



## Miner (21 September 2019)

From the share price performance of late and directors buying I also believe there are something more than market hype on a low grade discovery announced. 
We have to wait and see. Surely others and Asx are watching. 
One speculation could be a new acquisition either way. Can not be immediate to get flogged by tickets of insider trading. So natural trend will be depression of price by some selling next week. My punt.


----------



## Miner (22 September 2019)

Miner said:


> From the share price performance of late and directors buying I also believe there are something more than market hype on a low grade discovery announced.
> We have to wait and see. Surely others and Asx are watching.
> One speculation could be a new acquisition either way. Can not be immediate to get flogged by tickets of insider trading. So natural trend will be depression of price by some selling next week. My punt.



Read Barry's article. He is a veteran on this field. I am still struggling why they are all selling the low grade of copper and gold just being in the porphyry potential 
" The 502m intersection grading 0.48g/t gold and 0.2% copper has seen Alkane’s share price climb almost 80% to 67.5c since it was announced on September 9.

Alkane said the drilling results provided “clear evidence of Cadia-style mineralisation and grade over hundreds of metres”,

Cadia is, of course, the 3 billion tonne resource grading 0*.36g/t gold and 0.26% cop*per being mined by Newcrest near Orange, with its gold production costs (after copper credits) coming in at a magical $US171/oz for the 912,000oz produced in FY2019."
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190916/pdf/448k0jvlmr2z2k.pdf  - Newcrest presentation at Denver. 
https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wir...-ignites-interest-in-nsw-s-porphyry-potential (if the link does not work please let me know to upload full report) -


----------



## Miner (12 November 2019)

Miner said:


> Read Barry's article. He is a veteran on this field. I am still struggling why they are all selling the low grade of copper and gold just being in the porphyry potential
> " The 502m intersection grading 0.48g/t gold and 0.2% copper has seen Alkane’s share price climb almost 80% to 67.5c since it was announced on September 9.
> 
> Alkane said the drilling results provided “clear evidence of Cadia-style mineralisation and grade over hundreds of metres”,
> ...



i should have paid more attention to Barry's article and more research considering ALK has been sliding down significantly over last few weeks. I wonder what kind of calculations the directors did when buying so heavily to reach current situation. Technically it is a good stock but psychologically can not understand the south dive.
https://markets.ft.com/data/equities/tearsheet/summary?s=[URL]http://www.alkane.com.au/nomination-of-director-to-genesis-minerals-limited/ [/URL](Should the market wait patiently instead of a knee jerk reaction from Alkane Director joining Genesis ?)

http://www.alkane.com.au/alkane-rep...esults-for-roswell-and-san-antonio-prospects/
Followers of ALK - what your research says on this darling stock ?


----------



## Padowan (13 November 2019)

Miner said:


> i should have paid more attention to Barry's article and more research considering ALK has been sliding down significantly over last few weeks. I wonder what kind of calculations the directors did when buying so heavily to reach current situation. Technically it is a good stock but psychologically can not understand the south dive.
> https://markets.ft.com/data/equities/tearsheet/summary?s=http://www.alkane.com.au/nomination-of-director-to-genesis-minerals-limited/ (Should the market wait patiently instead of a knee jerk reaction from Alkane Director joining Genesis ?)
> 
> http://www.alkane.com.au/alkane-rep...esults-for-roswell-and-san-antonio-prospects/
> Followers of ALK - what your research says on this darling stock ?




@Miner
I still like the potential at the Boda prospect where the Cadia style mineralisation was intersected in September, but must admit I sold out in the low 70’s after the first leg of the uptrend pulled back. My decision to sell was purely discretionary as I was incorrectly concerned about an opportunistic capital raising (which never eventuated) and became impatient about lack of follow up drilling results.
ALK seem well capitalised with A$74M in the bank and no debt, but if I interpret their latest presentation correctly From the Zurich precious metals conference they are in the transition from open pit to potential underground production at Tomingly, and are looking to treat low grade stockpiles at 50% of plant capacity through 2020, which to me could mean reduced cashflow and more capital to be invested
ALK’s other significant project is a rare earth project which they have been tickling along for ages; the outlook for REE has improved off the back of increasing use of renewable wind turbines and electric vehicles but its a market still dominated by China and hellishly complicated from an ore processing point of view ( only have to look at the Lynas experience) and more suited to a WES type company with a huge balance sheet and a chemical processing track record


----------



## Miner (2 December 2019)

Padowan said:


> @Miner
> I still like the potential at the Boda prospect where the Cadia style mineralisation was intersected in September, but must admit I sold out in the low 70’s after the first leg of the uptrend pulled back. My decision to sell was purely discretionary as I was incorrectly concerned about an opportunistic capital raising (which never eventuated) and became impatient about lack of follow up drilling results.
> ALK seem well capitalised with A$74M in the bank and no debt, but if I interpret their latest presentation correctly From the Zurich precious metals conference they are in the transition from open pit to potential underground production at Tomingly, and are looking to treat low grade stockpiles at 50% of plant capacity through 2020, which to me could mean reduced cashflow and more capital to be invested
> ALK’s other significant project is a rare earth project which they have been tickling along for ages; the outlook for REE has improved off the back of increasing use of renewable wind turbines and electric vehicles but its a market still dominated by China and hellishly complicated from an ore processing point of view ( only have to look at the Lynas experience) and more suited to a WES type company with a huge balance sheet and a chemical processing track record



Hello @Padowan 
your confidence and pressure of price  will be a good enabler .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 February 2020)

more a gold / Cu explorer than rare earths, these days

Announced "significant exploration results from drilling at the Boda Prospect" in NSW. Four months ago (40c), the company stated 







> ...the project area has already delivered some strong indications of a big porphyry system near surface at Kaiser and, along with the results from this diamond drill hole at Boda, we can see clear evidence of *Cadia-style mineralisation and grade over hundreds of metres*.



 and now its coming to fruition


----------



## mikmac (23 March 2020)

Another positive announcement today around the Boda prospect. Shame it was at this time given the predicament the world is in. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200323/pdf/44g92rkdh9nz5q.pdf


----------



## Padowan (23 March 2020)

mikmac said:


> Another positive announcement today around the Boda prospect. Shame it was at this time given the predicament the world is in.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200323/pdf/44g92rkdh9nz5q.pdf



Agree outstanding result mikmac lost in CV19 Pandemic news
Back on the watch list


----------



## Miner (24 March 2020)

Padowan said:


> Agree outstanding result mikmac lost in CV19 Pandemic news
> Back on the watch list



Yes, Alkane produced a good exploration result.
Market under the depressed situation welcomed with a minor uplift is a great joy. If it was any lower, then the share price would have dived severely.
Now I thought to look deep into the exploration result.
It is copper and gold and not a very high grade to get market excited. Yes in last exploration they claimed (from memory) to have Cadia like polymetallic structure. This time, I did not see that.
Secondly with 0.55% gold and a little over 1 % copper would mean, lot of dirt to get substantial gold. So lot of crushing, milling, power consumption, tailing handling, large thickener and high processing cost. Eventually I would not be surprised to see the AISC at mid to top quartile (I have not done the numbers critically so any error guessed here, would be corrected and do your own research).
The net profit will be higher when they start producing due to copper credit.
Look at KLA - with such a fantastic grade, the prices are depressed. So how can we expect miracle from Market? If the grade was consistently higher than 1 % then - a great fun.
The report does not say what would be the total life of mine to produce. How deep it to go to make it real viable operation - deeper you go, more money you spend and lift up the ASIC.
Market is brutal now. So if it has not punished ALK today, is a very good sign itself.
The sentence 'significant high grade gold- copper mineralisation" is only a marketing statement. 
Let me learn from others if my garbage narration was not right.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> more a gold / Cu explorer than rare earths, these days....



and about to become completely AU/Cu focusing on Boda. ASM will be where Rare Earths are housed.



> The board of Alkane has resolved to progress the demerger of Australian Strategic Materials Limited (ASM) and listing ASM on the ASX, subject to finalisation of outstanding regulatory matters and shareholder approval at an Alkane Shareholder Meeting expected to be convened in early July 2020. ASM is currently anticipated to list in mid-July 2020.
> 
> At the completion of the Demerger, if approved, shareholders of Alkane will have the same proportional ownership in both Alkane and ASM, with the exception of Ineligible Foreign Shareholders (refer to the upcoming Demerger Booklet for details relating to investors with registered addresses outside of Australia and New Zealand). Under the Demerger, the Alkane and ASM entities will be separated, and no cross-holdings between companies will exist.



If the Demerger Resolution is approved by Alkane shareholders at the Shareholder Meeting, Eligible Shareholders will receive one (1) ASM share for every five (5) Alkane shares held on the Record Date


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2020)

Broader Strategy for Gold Assets

▪ Stated vision to become a multi-mine Australian gold producer 
▪ Tomingley well-positioned to anchor strategy 
▪ Strong regional NSW exploration portfolio (Boda and North Molong Porphyry)
▪ Potential growth via strategic investment and future M&A 
▪ Collaborative approach to investments with board representation agreed - holds 15% of Genesis Minerals GMD and 13% of Calidus Minerals CAI (both WA goldies)


----------



## Miner (20 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Broader Strategy for Gold Assets
> 
> ▪ Stated vision to become a multi-mine Australian gold producer
> ▪ Tomingley well-positioned to anchor strategy
> ...



When I settled end of the day to post the same as above, noticed, you have already posted. Good work and it saves my effort too 
Nonetheless, ALK rose good level today after the announcement.
Reading the company's ambitious project schedule, I am a bit startled or surprised.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200520/pdf/44hyxqhpkbf190.pdf
It will be a world record in the field of Project Management if the key milestones are met and company produces at the design plate capacity so soon and meteoric  ramp up.
Do hold ALK and looking forward to see performance of ASM.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

Miner said:


> When I settled end of the day to post the same as above, noticed, you have already posted. Good work and it saves my effort too
> Nonetheless, ALK rose good level today after the announcement.
> Reading the company's ambitious project schedule, I am a bit startled or surprised.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200520/pdf/44hyxqhpkbf190.pdf
> It will be a world record in the field of Project Management if the key milestones are met and company produces at the design plate capacity so soon and meteoric  ramp up..



Happy to help
Yes, it's ambitious, Boda will make or break their ambitions


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2020)

Market seems to like the numbers coming out for Tomingley drilling
*Significant Thick High Grade Intercepts Confirmed by Infill Roswell and San Antonio Resource Drilling*
_Drilling to infill the Inferred Resources at the Roswell and San Antonio deposits continues and 44 holes have been drilled for a total of 9,880 metres.  The drilling has confirmed continuity to the defined resources. _

_ Alkane is currently preparing preliminary plans for *both open-cut and underground mines* at Roswell and San Antonio.  These will enable finalisation of economic and environmental assessments to seek approvals to commence underground and open-cut mining._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 June 2020)

5 up days, to what are highs for what is now a Cu-Au explorer; nudged $1.27 today. Sensibly the Rare Earths label doesn't apply any more.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 July 2020)

*Alkane Resources’ (ASX:ALK) Tomingley Operations meet 2020 guidance*
*https://themarketherald.com.au/alka...ley-operations-meet-2020-guidance-2020-07-07/*

Gotta love the name of the MD...
Nic Earner


----------



## mullokintyre (29 July 2020)

Surprised that ALK has not fallen further today.
I got my allocation of ASM shares this morning, so ALK is now a smaller entity than it once was.
Some tenements, land, buildings and 20 mill in cash to the new entity ASM.
You would think that it would be less valuable.


----------



## Miner (29 July 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> Surprised that ALK has not fallen further today.
> I got my allocation of ASM shares this morning, so ALK is now a smaller entity than it once was.
> Some tenements, land, buildings and 20 mill in cash to the new entity ASM.
> You would think that it would be less valuable.



Did you get ASM  share allocation by email ?
I could not find one on my in box


----------



## aus_trader (29 July 2020)

Miner said:


> Did you get ASM  share allocation by email ?
> I could not find one on my in box



I also only have ALK listed in my brokerage account, no ASM shares thus far...

Will have to update the *Speculative Stock Portfolio *with the allocated ASM shares once they appear.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 July 2020)

Miner said:


> Did you get ASM  share allocation by email ?
> I could not find one on my in box



They appeared in my brokers account, still there this morning.
They are supposed to start trading tomorrow I was told.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (30 July 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> They appeared in my brokers account, still there this morning.
> They are supposed to start trading tomorrow I was told.
> Mick



And  they are now trading. Currently 1.38.  I got 13,000 allocated, so thats 17k for nothing. My ALK share holding did not diminish by 17k, so I reckon thats a win.


----------



## aus_trader (30 July 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> And  they are now trading. Currently 1.38.  I got 13,000 allocated, so thats 17k for nothing. My ALK share holding did not diminish by 17k, so I reckon thats a win.



My ASM shares also appeared in the trading account this morning and ALK shares are still there as usual.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 August 2020)

ALK report out this day was only so so. The one thing missing was guidance for next year.  I rang the investor relations lady and she said that that info will come out about a month before the AGM in November when we get all the glossy pictures , feel good statements etc etc.
Pity, given the cut in production when shifting from open cut to underground mining, I am not sure
whether it was a one off or a  new lower level.


----------



## aus_trader (25 August 2020)

Wish I held onto my ASM share a bit longer, has gone KABOOM since I sold...


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Just Announced.

*
High Grade Depth Extensions Identified at Roswell 
Below Current Inferred Resource*

Drilling to infill the Inferred Resources at the Roswell and San Antonio deposits continues; 
48 holes have been drilled for a total of 13,000 metres.  

The drilling has confirmed depth extensions at Roswell with intercepts  approximately 80 to 100 metres below the base of the previously defined  Inferred Resource and confirm potential of the system to extend to depth.

Significant intercepts from the Roswell Deposit at greater depth than the previously defined Inferred Resource include:
RWD037 13.0 metres grading 6.17g/t Au from 484 metres;
 incl 5.0 metres grading 11.5g/t Au from 488 metres;
 and 2.0 metres grading 3.84g/t Au from 519 metres. 

RWD039 16.5 metres grading 4.74g/t Au from 483.8 metres;
 incl 1.0 metres grading 21.0g/t Au from 489 metres;
 and 3.0 metres grading 13.2g/t Au from 494 metres.
RWD040 22.1 metres grading 5.96g/t Au from 534.9 metres.

It's going to be a super pit.
They nearly own the whole area now, I believe. (Or under contract)


----------



## Trav. (14 November 2020)

ALK is another goldie that got smashed this week with investors jumping out of gold. 

Oversold ? you would think so. Added to the watch list and will monitor the gold price over the weekend.


----------



## Miner (31 January 2021)

ALK has been travelling very nicely including a spin-off ASM Australian Strategic Materials which rose meteorically.
But sadly ALK has been falling down and down. In January itself the price has dived down by about 20 pc.
It has started bleeding since first week of November 2020 and not sure where it will go.
Any one following ALK, please comment on chart.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 January 2021)

ALK is not the only one. 
Most gold miners have fallen since November.
I think its merely an opportunity to buy back in a t a cheaper price.


----------



## Miner (9 February 2021)

Having sold out ALK few days, I have been still keeping eye on ALK movement.
Today I just compared the performance of ALK and KLA (irony that both are having opposite sequence of lettering, and their change pattern for the period I have reproduced, is almost similar.


----------



## mullokintyre (9 February 2021)

I bought back in at 80 yesterday.
Looks a little undervalued to me, especially as the Gold price is creeping up again.
PE of 33 is a bit of a deterrent, so only in for a 20 cents rise.
Mick


----------



## greggles (3 May 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> I bought back in at 80 yesterday.
> Looks a little undervalued to me, especially as the Gold price is creeping up again.
> PE of 33 is a bit of a deterrent, so only in for a 20 cents rise.
> Mick




It dipped a little further after you bought, but it has bounced back nicely today after some good copper-gold assay results were reported.

One of the two diamond core holes drilled at the Boda Prospect has intersected high grade copper-gold mineralisation, extending by 100m the high-grade breccia identified by previous holes.






Two further holes were also reported. One at Boda:






And another at Boda Two:






These results are looking very promising. Could be a big deposit here. Drilling continues at Boda and Boda Two, testing extensions and adding definition to the identified mineralised systems.

Share price has bounced back 19% to 87.5c and looks like it might be heading back to $1 soon if more good assay results are reported.


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2021)

greggles said:


> One of the two diamond core holes drilled at the Boda Prospect has intersected high grade copper-gold mineralisation, extending by 100m the high-grade breccia identified by previous holes.
> 
> These results are looking very promising. Could be a big deposit here. Drilling continues at Boda and Boda Two, testing extensions and adding definition to the identified mineralised systems.
> 
> Share price has bounced back 19% to 87.5c and looks like it might be heading back to $1 soon if more good assay results are reported.




Some pretty significant widths there but lowish grade, though it is a porphyry. They're trying to compare this with discovery holes at Cadia but you can see the high grade intersections at Cadia were much more significant. Still, looks big!


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2021)

Miner said:


> Having sold out ALK few days, I have been still keeping eye on ALK movement.




Good timing Miner!


----------



## greggles (4 May 2021)

ALK got as high as 96c yesterday, but the $1 mark looks to be resistance so it's going to need another catalyst to get above it. It has drifted a little lower today and I expect in the short term it will head back into the mid to low 80s before consolidating.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2021)

This is a good looking chart for ALK. Nice rounded bottom. Potentially turns into a cup with a handle. 

They like trying to compare this to Cadia. They think they may have found an elephant. Or, they're just ramping it.


----------



## aus_trader (28 May 2021)

Boda looks like something substantial in the development...

Also Gold stocks/boats like ALK are getting a lift from rising tide due to...


----------



## aus_trader (3 June 2021)

Tomingley Gold mining operations have heaps of mine life left based on today's announcement. Once fully defined, Boda deposit will add heaps of resources to ALK inventory as well I believe.





I've bought some shares in ALK for these reasons and to get exposure to the rise in Gold price. Details are in Speculative Stock Portfolio


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Once fully defined, Boda deposit will add heaps of resources to ALK inventory as well I believe.




Lots of potential for Boda sitting in the same ancient dirt as some very large deposits. Some very high grades within the lower grade envelopes. The 007 hole is quite extraordinary. Could be a very large deposit once drilled out. 

As mentioned above, I really liked the look of the chart short term too. Looks very positive.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

So, what's next for the Boda discovery?

I think they need some extension drilling to expand the resource between Duke and Boda 3. For this to be a Tier 1 project it's going to need massive tonnage. Like 1bt at grades similar to Cadia or the Red Chris Mine in Canada. Red Chris is 1.034Bt @ 0.35% Cu and 0.35 g/t Au.

Boda has the grades and some very high grade sections but not the tonnage. If they wave a wand and make this a bit bigger, then they might have a mine and quite a significant one.

Current dimensions that they're ramping for Boda/Boda Two are 1000x400x1100m = 440Mt. So, they need to double it.

Maybe even that will be enough? Red Chris is a big project and NCM bought it.

I wonder why they're not drilling into those lumps at the bottom of the EL? Looks very similar to the other lumps they're drilling.


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2021)

ALK raising it's stake in GMD for some reason. Up to nearly 20%. Takeover in the winds? Not sure why. Maybe thinking Ulysses has some more in it?


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2021)

Hitting resistance at 1.07, next stop 1.20. Or, it pauses for a bit. Had a good run. Might need good Boda assays to keep going.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2021)

ALK being held up at that 1.07 ish level even after the PMG bloodbath a couple of days ago. So, chart still looking OK.

Worth reading this analysis from Edison that was published in Sep 20, before extension of Tomingley and more significant hits at Boda.

_our best estimate of the overall size of the Boda deposit is 575–738Mt at an average gold grade of 0.34–0.35g/t containing 6.4–8.3Moz Au (plus copper) and containing a high-grade pod of in excess of 2.2Moz gold equivalent at a grade above its 3.0g/t cut-off._

Perhaps if they did another review the contained Au + might be nudging 10m oz now. That would be a very nice initial MRE...

I'm in this for NMPP speculation.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2021)

Just nudged through 1.07 and pushing on to 1.20 ish. Pending market shocks. 

Not sure what 6-8Moz Au will mean to the MC, if that eventuates, but $16b +/- in the ground makes Boda a potential Tier 1 asset.

Strange they're not ramping up the Cu credits in this discovery considering this environment.

They've got a few rigs drilling Boda and Boda Two at the moment and should have results out in the next two weeks. Fingers crossed high grade areas are enhanced and dimensions increased.

I would love to see another Bond-like hit.


----------



## aus_trader (25 June 2021)

Yeah, Cu credits will add to the value of the deposit.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah, Cu credits will add to the value of the deposit.




I'm not sure what factors they might use to extrapolate that 007 hole to an Au or Cu equivalent. 

I have seen somewhere else the calculation used for general transfer of these grades to Cu or Au eq, but on the surface of it, 1.2km @ 55/25 looks extraordinary for a porphyry. 

100m at 4 g/t gold?


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2021)

kennas said:


> I'm not sure what factors they might use to extrapolate that 007 hole to an Au or Cu equivalent.




If it wasn't Friday afternoon, I might use this formula. But, I probably should hire a quant to do it Monday.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah, Cu credits will add to the value of the deposit.




When do you reckon the next Boda assays are due?

Chart still looking good but will need to have a spell soon. Around 1.20 resistance probably.


----------



## aus_trader (29 June 2021)

kennas said:


> When do you reckon the next Boda assays are due?
> 
> Chart still looking good but will need to have a spell soon. Around 1.20 resistance probably.
> 
> View attachment 126732



Hard to say, they publish as assays come along. I guess they could be dependent on lab analysis as well...


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2021)

Waiting impatiently for the next Boda results. They're drilling pretty deep so might take some time. Noosa Mining Conf presentation out today that didn't say anything new really. Was hoping for more info on the way ahead with Boda but it looks like the same slide from a month ago.

Resistance at 1.20 confirmed and has taken a well earned breather. Had a very nice run.


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Waiting impatiently for the next Boda results. They're drilling pretty deep so might take some time.




Always exciting when a company goes into a TH for exploration results. I doubt it will be dirt. Needs something in there, the sp has had quite a rest the past week or so. Enough.

I'll settle for something similar to the DD007 hole but in a different position extending the overall width and high grade areas. 🤞🤞


----------



## aus_trader (13 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Always exciting when a company goes into a TH for exploration results. I doubt it will be dirt. Needs something in there, the sp has had quite a rest the past week or so. Enough.
> 
> I'll settle for something similar to the DD007 hole but in a different position extending the overall width and high grade areas. 🤞🤞
> 
> ...



Me too, got my fingers crossed hoping for a great announcement...🤞 🙏 🤞


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2021)

Nowhere near what I was hoping for but still keeps firming up the overall load at Boda. 

Lowish grades and the extension hole at Boda Two isn't very inspiring at all. 

The only surprise to the upside to me is the mineralisation from surface. I thought this would have to be an all underground operation but if there's significant Au-Cu from surface over decent widths it could start up being an open pit. But, at the moment, it's nowhere near that. Hopefully hole 040 with assays pending has mineralisation from surface too which might change things up a bit. 

My dreams of another hole 007 dashed.


----------



## mullokintyre (16 August 2021)

Buy the Rumour sell the news.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (7 September 2021)

Been a very disappointing two months. Was expecting that support around 93c to hold but $1 turned into a wall. Looking at 80c downside here I reckon. Mr Market not happy with those last Boda results. Hole 40 results pending for some time now. Overdue really. You'd assume that was drilled before 42 and 43. I'm only in this for Boda speculation so if the deposits around the NMPP don't shore up the high grade zones or expand dimensions soon it's cut and run for me.

Updated valuation from Edison with target at $1.30.


----------



## mullokintyre (4 October 2021)

Bought back into ALK.
Price seems to be turning around, as it has for a few gold miners.
Expecting some improvements in quarterly results as gold price in AUD has been up about 5% from the June quarter  sales.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Bought back into ALK.
> Price seems to be turning around, as it has for a few gold miners.
> Expecting some improvements in quarterly results as gold price in AUD has been up about 5% from the June quarter  sales.
> Mick




Came off a long way after some less than exciting drill results at Boda. The Edison valuation above assigned 61c to Boda so I think the retrace was mainly caused by that part of the value seemingly decreasing. Unfortunately, it's the only reason I'm here. 

Another broker update as at 28 Sep below. Lifted target up 20c to $1.50. Ord put 42c on Boda.


----------



## mullokintyre (4 October 2021)

I look for ten to 15% in these short term trades.
hence I will be looking for an exit around the  94  or 95 mark.
Hoping that the next quarterly will give the stock a boost.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2021)

Ann out, new Boda drilling. Huge intersections but very low grade. Too low for me. I'm out.


----------



## mullokintyre (22 October 2021)

Yeah, a bit disappointing.
The one thing I noticed was that the deeper the drill cores got, the better the grades.
But the cost of retrieval also goes up.
The gold price would have to stay higher for longer to make it a worthwhile punt.
And if that happens, there are other goldies that would benefit more.
Still, I will always be grateful to ALK for the gift of ASM.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Yeah, a bit disappointing.
> The one thing I noticed was that the deeper the drill cores got, the better the grades.
> But the cost of retrieval also goes up.
> The gold price would have to stay higher for longer to make it a worthwhile punt.
> ...




It's potentially open pit + UG. I think Cadia overall is around these grades (0.35g/t ish) but has some high grade areas. Cadia is about 3b tons though. I'll keep a watch to see if they can firm up the tonnage, or find a decent high grade core/area to make it worthwhile. Boda is currently (very roughly) 300x300x600=54m3. So, a very long way to go.


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

ALK shooting up 20% based on today's ann. Not sure why, TBH, they've just re-drilled through what was already known by the look of their cartoon. Perhaps since it's so long since they've had any decent results new punters have seen it and went, !!!!


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

Still following this puppy wondering if Boda is going to turn into something. It's hard to work out dimensions of the deposit but it is quite large but with lots of gaps and low grades. Could be one of those porphyry's (with some intrusive breccias) that is economic just due to the size. They are coming out with an initial MRE this quarter for Boda (not sure if that includes Boda 2&3 or Kaiser/Duke - so hard to guestimate numbers. I think it's just Boda) but could surprise with the total ounces, but punters may be less impressed because of the grade.

The current dimensions described by the company for Boda is 1000x400x900, but that's just the overall plan view footprint which I think includes Boda 2. Underneath it's all over the place, and the high grade area is at 600m depth. So, they may come out with an overall MRE with a smaller high grade one for the blob at depth. As a stab at the overall MRE, going by the cartoon in the last post I reckon it's actually 500x300x700 x 2.7 = 283,500,000 tonnes. I can't believe that, but that's what their cartoons indicate to me. Grades are even harder to average but looking back they're perhaps .6g/t. So, about 5.5Moz Au. I'd guess the high grade blob to be about 2M oz. And that doesn't even include the copper which is significant and I've reduced the overall footprint quite a bit. That's some quite significant numbers for just one section of the NMPP. I don't believe them.

Chart wise, it's been a turkey the past year and gone nowhere, unless you were buying and selling the tops and dips. Sitting on one of those dips now. Going to be interesting to see the numbers when they come out.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 February 2022)

Thought it may have time for ALK to have another little run up.
 Took a punt on ALK again  at .82 on the open this morning, but missed out.
Not really willing to chase it up, so will stay out in the meantime.
Volume is minuscule, so perhaps it was lucky I missed out, may yet drift lower, all though all my other goldies  are up (bar TIE which had its run yesterday. )
Mick


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Thought it may have time for ALK to have another little run up.
> Took a punt on ALK again  at .82 on the open this morning, but missed out.
> Not really willing to chase it up, so will stay out in the meantime.
> Volume is minuscule, so perhaps it was lucky I missed out, may yet drift lower, all though all my other goldies  are up (bar TIE which had its run yesterday. )
> Mick




I'm thinking about it at this general support level, just because I don't think the general market realises they might be on a 5Moz deposit and the initial MRE, even just taking in Boda, might be a big surprise. But, my numbers might be way off too. It's a risk, but I suppose that's the name of the game.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 February 2022)

The name of the game is risk versus reward.
its a company that makes money, and may well do so for some few years yet.
The upside to me seems higher than the risk ( but I said that about DCN at  20 cents and look where that got me!).
Mick


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 February 2022)

The Magnificent ALK has broken all my indicators today 
Should be Plain Sailing this month and maybe even longer


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2022)

Finally get to see if the rough calculations are anywhere close.


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2022)

Crikey, double my guestimate, probably due to the low cut off and adding in Boda 2 and Cu. Gold content is about as plucked, and Cu doubles the Eq amount. Should have thought about that. Will be interesting to see how the market responds as this is quite a bit bigger than expected. Well, to me anyway.


----------



## peter2 (22 June 2022)

Off market sell-down by major shareholder and Chairman. 19 Million at 0.75. 
Funds required for personal reasons and possibly funding a proposed takeover of Alliance Resources (*AGS*).

The sell down seems to have spooked the market and the share price of *ALK *has fallen to 0.75.


----------

